# your bow



## _css_king_

so what weight are you all shooting and what kind of bow is it ?


----------



## The Truth Bow

I shoot a fred bear Truth Bow set at 68#
I'm also 16 years old and bench about 225:darkbeer:


----------



## buckshot95

*bow*

:smile: i am shoting a parker 40-50lbs and i am at about 42 or 43lbs


----------



## Whitehair

Age 16
The bows I shoot (Either Compound/Recurve/Longbow/Self) range from 50 to 70 pounds...
My current go-to is a Hickory Selfbow - [email protected]


----------



## John Crabtree

MIne is dow bellow. Hopefuly soon ill be shooting a mathews switch back XT 70#.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74

im pulling 63#

:teeth:


----------



## **Frost Bite**

PSE Triton with 53#........ I am hopeing to crank it up some but I haven't shot in a month...... Just keep pulling until I can!


----------



## kegan

i shoot a 55# ironwood longbow for hunting, and am working on getting proficient with an 85#war bow (it might be a bit more though- my "scale" maxed at 80#)


----------



## bowtech72

i shoot a bowtech miranda @ 42#


----------



## tradhunter

63# Reflex Highlander @ 27in.


----------



## youthhunter3

im looking to buy a new bow but i keep growing so im still shooting my champion badger @ 43# to bad they went out of buisness rele good company stupid of them not to patent somethin and then they got sued declaired bankruptcy and stop making bows:angry: :thumbs_do


----------



## slayrX

I have two different bows 
I have a Martin Scepter 4 set right now at about 52 pounds for indoors.This bow has the furious X system on it. 
I also have a Martin Original Slayr set at 63 pounds for hunting and 3D all i have to do on the slayr is change the arrows and the sight from pins to a scope and sight it in and were good to go. This bow has the nos cams on it. I also have a cougar 3 that i hunted with last year and it was set at 63 pounds on the nos cams as well


----------



## Hoyt X tec

*Bow*

I shoot a Hoyt X Tec!:darkbeer:


----------



## sambow

looks like I'm the weak one here:wink: lol. I only pull about 35 lbs for target with my Hoyt Protec.....but with my hunting bow, Hoyt Razortec, I pull about 45 lbs. hey I may not pull as much as you guys but I get the job done :teeth:


----------



## YNGARCHER

Hoyt Ultratec..a mere 24 inch draw at about 51 pounds...
But for hunting I have a Darton Maverick SD and it is set at a solid 65


----------



## YNGARCHER

sambow said:


> looks like I'm the weak one here:wink: lol. I only pull about 35 lbs for target with my Hoyt Protec.....but with my hunting bow, Hoyt Razortec, I pull about 45 lbs. hey I may not pull as much as you guys but I get the job done :teeth:


Its cool we know you are weak. 
But I still <3 you


----------



## arnie-da-archer

am shooting a hoyt ultratec 2004 modle at 55lbs :darkbeer:


----------



## bissen00

06 css 29" at 50#
05 hoyt 29" at 60#


----------



## sambow

YNGARCHER said:


> Its cool we know you are weak.
> But I still <3 you


Yes it is common knowledge i guess:wink: 

maybe someday ill be as strong as you :shade:


----------



## YNGARCHER

sambow said:


> Yes it is common knowledge i guess:wink:
> 
> maybe someday ill be as strong as you :shade:


You can only dream! Do you need me to flex to remind you of my buffness!


----------



## kegan

sambow said:


> looks like I'm the weak one here:wink: lol. I only pull about 35 lbs for target with my Hoyt Protec.....but with my hunting bow, Hoyt Razortec, I pull about 45 lbs. hey I may not pull as much as you guys but I get the job done :teeth:


now, strength of the bow has absolutely nothing to do with how good you are. i may be shooting a war bow (well, i keep breaking arrows so maybe "shooting" is too strong a word) but if i made a good 35#er it would not go to waste!


----------



## 30xshooter

*my bow*

I shoot a dartin exsiter at 56lbs. 24in. draw but i hope to get a mission x3 as my next bow but my dad made me a bet for $275 to go toward my next bow I won so what ever my next bow will be I won't have to pay for much of it.


----------



## Albertabowhunt

Darton Vapor set a 63 lbs


----------



## ross cr331

ross cr331, 28in, 52-53lbs


----------



## bobzila

im shooting a hoyt power tec 70-80 set at 78#


----------



## teenarcher36

now i shoot a browning rage at 55# but that is the highest the bow will go...i will soon be shooting a brown illusion with 70# draw


----------



## youngarchery

IM shooting a mathews apex for target at 61 pounds and a mathews LX for hunting at 64 pounds ohh and im 15 and i bench 210 lol


----------



## TNbowslayer

Hoyt Lazertec set @ 61 lbs, 28 in draw, I'm 15 and don't bench crap :wink:


----------



## spookit

:tongue:


----------



## WV hoyt shooter

hoyt ultratec at 50# for indoor.....hoyt vipertec at 70# for hunting and 3d....oh yeah im 15 and bench 200.....:darkbeer:


----------



## deergetter

2005 pse baby g @ 62lbs not very many people shoot this bow that ive seen


----------



## bowhunter12346

39 pounds and it is the CSS Encore 2


----------



## OH3dshooter

*c4*

This year I'm shooting the conquest 4 at 28" and 60# It has a doinker 18.5 stab, doinker v-bar w/ 11 inch doinker side rods, sureloc challenger, extreme scope 4x, tt arrow rest, super peep, sts and easton fatboy 500s.


----------



## e_m_i_l_y

Helix+M1, 38lbs.
Elan+Edge, 36lbs.

Both 68"


----------



## TWM_99

*2007 Browning Mirage @ 65 lbs*


----------



## spotboy

'06 AR 35 SD, 26" 57#
'06 PSE Mojo 3D, 26" 62#


----------



## alexvpaq

A cheap PSE Optima for now and in about a month an Helix and M1 at 38 pounds


----------



## no_mans_land

*fred bear*

shootin a fred bear reaper at 55# for target and 68# for hunting hogs it rips the arrows out of the bow:smile:


----------



## 12point chaser

shooting an new 07 evotek stalker set at 29 in draw and 72 pound draw weight


----------



## evotek

Hunting - Evotek Stalker @ 72# w/29in draw. Easton Full Metal Jackets tipped with 100gr. Tightpoint Shuttle T Lock

Target - Evotek Evolution @ 60# w/29 in draw. Easton Fatboys.


----------



## evotek

Pics of my Evolution....


----------



## stephan_378

*protec*

I shoot a 2006 hoyt protec at 53# for target and 60 some pounds for hunting


----------



## OOPS!

My bengal is maxed out at 60#.
Oh, I'm 16 and bench about twelve!:darkbeer:


----------



## neill91_maui

man u guys have some nice bows i shoot about 68# pounds and i cant bench alot o and im 15


----------



## 12point chaser

no offense but who cares what u can bench. just cause u can bench alot does mean jak. i kno guys who can bench more than me. but when it comes to other lifts i can usually beat alot of them. specialy leg press. 450* lil more maybe


----------



## deeravenger

ya so go ahead and show off and rub it in our faces. lol i am 16 and i dont bench or anything like that. i am not pulling back much now but thats because its not my bow i am getting the new mathews drenalin at 26 in. at about a little more than 50 lbs. hopping to get into 3d or competion trying to talk my mom and dad into the competion but its only my first year.  setting it up to my benifits. been waiting about 2 months getting pretty frustating if you know what i mean.


----------



## razrz_edge

I shoot a Diamond Edge by Bowtech and I pull 40 pounds.


----------



## mike die mücke

I`m a 17 year old boy from austria an I have a Mathwes Switchback.

29# Drawlength and 70``

Arrows: Carbon Express cxl 250

300 fps +


----------



## slayrX

12point chaser said:


> no offense but who cares what u can bench. just cause u can bench alot does mean jak. i kno guys who can bench more than me. but when it comes to other lifts i can usually beat alot of them. specialy leg press. 450* lil more maybe



i have to agree with this guy who cares what you can bench or how much you can pull. what matters if you are accurate and can shoot a tight arrow group with what poundage you are shooting. i shoot 63 pounds outdoors with my slayr and group my arrows about 3 inchs or so at 60 yards and i shoot about 52 or so pounds indoors when the speed dont count and only accuracy does. And for all you hunters out there that think you need to shoot 70 pounds to kill something you are wrong once again you only need like 40 pounds to kill even moose out 35 or so yards.


----------



## bowtech315fps

Bowtech Allegiance. 28" 75lbs. 
Easton ACC 3-60
Spitfire BH's
Spot Hogg
Drop Zone...Then I shoot a Bear Byron Ferguson Sign. Patriot longbow at 55lbs. along with my bear kodiak hunter 45lb, and my wing Custom recurve at 40lbs, and a Indian Archery Senica recuve 45lb. all at 28"

i bench about 175..


----------



## dogdrivers.net

Hunting and Target: Mathews LX 28" 60 lbs., Trophy Taker, Tranquilizer on Quick Disconect with Wrist Strap, Trophy Ridge Matrix 3 PIN .019 Pins with extra .029 for 3D. String Loop with Truball Tornado Release, Carbon Express 50-70s with Rebel Flag Wraps and Montec Broadheads. 

Traditional: 1 Self Made Longbow tillered to 50 @28"
1 Project U Finish Longbow I havent finished haha 50 @ 28"
1 Robertson Longbow [email protected] 28"
All Cedar Arrows with 5" Barred Feathers and 125 grain glue-ons

Bowfishing: Heres my arsenal haha:

Main: Browning Barracuda with Wave Roller Rest
Large Fish and Dangerous Game: Pearson Bushmaster with AMS Channel Rest
For the little woman or kids around: 25 lbs Junior Bear Recurve

Reels: 1 Cajun Rod and Reel Seat Combo
1 Muzzy Anchor Reel Seat w/ Rod Tip (on the way now)
2007 Muzzy Spincast Reel (highly reccomended BTW)
1 Hang on Traditional Hand Spool Reel (for little recurve)
1 Stabilizer mount Hand Spool Reel
1 Hawlite Stabilizer Mounted Spotlight (For places I cant get the boat and Generator)
1 Slotted AMS Retriever Reel with Big game Float for biguns
1 Standard AMS Retriever Reel

Arrows: 3 Muzzy Carp Arrows w/ Muzzy Carp Tips
1 Muzzy Gar Arrow w/ Muzzy Gar Tip
1 Eastman Arrow w/ Stingaree Tip (soon to be muzzy carp #4)
2 Fiberglass Arrows w/ Warhead Tips
All Have AMS Safety Slides on all. Safety First Always.


----------



## cx350

I shoot a mathews legacy set on about 68# oh by the way I can bench 625.............jk


----------



## dogdrivers.net

cx350 said:


> I shoot a mathews legacy set on about 68# oh by the way I can bench 625.............jk


Haha I can squat 385 for real so im just gonna teach myself how to shoot with my feet. lol


----------



## MUZZYxSHOOTER

I shoot a pse shark 26" draw and 50 pounds. its my new target bow. I shot a 266 in 3-D yesterday.


----------



## jgregoire687

*shoot*

:brick: :brick: i shoot a pse thats 20-45 :brick:


----------



## Blankenship

im shooting 64 lbs out of my vectrix xl!


----------



## hoytshooter10

I shoot a hoyt rintec @ 33#.


----------



## JCbowhunter

Bowtech tribute at 65#


----------



## Hotsauce

mathews Lx at about 68 pounds


----------



## archery1

Martin Shadowcat Extreme, 57 lbs


----------



## Live4Rut

I'm 16 and I shoot my Code at 74#'s exactly.


By the way, I bench roughly 79 pounds.


----------



## Trufire06

*vectrix*

im 16 and i shoot at 70#'s


----------



## outbacksc

I shoot 60lbs for 3D and 65lbs when hunting.
Oh yeh! I'm 54 and have sat on over 600 benches.


----------



## Trufire06

outbacksc said:


> I shoot 60lbs for 3D and 65lbs when hunting.
> Oh yeh! I'm 54 and have sat on over 600 benches.



:set1_rolf2: lol


----------



## Darien Outdoors

*Venom H2*

I'm shooting a 06 Pearson Venom H2 set at 60# and a 27" D/L with 360gr total arrow weight getting about 275-280fps.


----------



## Ziman

I shot a mathews switchback xt set at 64 # now for shooting spots.


----------



## elvis

I'm shooting 45 with a Browning.


----------



## Trenton McClain

*Here you go.*

I shoot a Cabelas outfiter series PL 1.5 that is set at a 27 inch draw length and at around 55 LBs.


----------



## Boonie_Hunter

I have a Mathews Q2 at about 55lbs, hoping to get a C3 for target pretty soon.


----------



## Youngtrapper

i shoot a bowtech racal it is curtently set at 40 pounds but i am going to raise it up to 49




​ Brice:wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## goosehunter2118

I don't give a crap if you can pull 100 pounds. Let's see what happens when it is 12 degrees and snowing and feels like -30 with the wind and you can't pull it back because your muscles have been doing nothing for 4 hours straight and a B&C buck is standing broadside at 10 yards with no idea you are there. It will haunt you for the rest of your bowhunting life. Shoot what you can pull and don't worry about everyone else. A deer won't know the difference if it was shot with a 40# bow or a 70# bow if that arrow goes in the lungs/heart where it is supposed to go.


----------



## bowtechwv

*Mine bowtech allegiance*

'07 allegiance 
sureloc supreme 
extreme scope bought ready to be a viper with 10 thousandth fiber
A trophytaker springsteel 
and a full AEP set up 
shooting a Easton fayboy 500 and mini blazers 
or a Easton lightspeed 400 with GT pin nocks


----------



## Ty Noe

i shoot a martin bengal and at about 48 but needs turned up because hunting season and didnt want to worry about sighting it back in and everything..Ty NOe


----------



## David Grunert

3-D Hoyt Ultra Elite 53lbs 30'' draw with spiral cams still 314fps!! I shoot alot better with the spiral cams at a lower poundage.( alot less hand Shock) 

Hunting Mathews Switchback XT 29.5'' draw 68lbs


----------



## conquestkid

*bows*

I shoot a 07 mathews apex 7 with a sure-lock sight and extreme scope and a trophy taker rest for 3-d and indoors and a mathews conquest 3(05) for hunting with a tru-glo sight and a quick tune rest.


----------



## Youngtrapper

i wish i have the money to get me all kinds of nice bow like all of u guys and some girls lol


----------



## EC0003

I have a mathews apex set at 59 lbs w/ a 30" draw

flings A/C/E's at 294 fps and 2314 x7's at 248 fps


----------



## EC0003

Youngtrapper said:


> i wish i have the money to get me all kinds of nice bow like all of u guys and some girls lol


there is a reason I mow 12 lawns, i have to pay for all of my equipment


----------



## bigbuckdown XT

im 14, shoot a mathews switchback xt


----------



## 30xshooter

*new bow*

I'm sponsered by Higley's Archery and i got to get a free bow any one I wanted so I got a 40lbs. mathews mustang so I can shoot I.B.O. and get the best proformance and speed at a short draw.


----------



## rednek4life

06 Mathews switchback xt set at 64#


----------



## unlyckyhunter

bowtech justice 65# draw


----------



## XCalibre

W&W Infinite riser + Evolution II limbs = 38lbs @ 32 inches
working up to 43lbs for outdoor season. those are gonna be on my Winex limbs


----------



## blainep

2006 Trykon, 68#, 28.5 in draw. Shes my baby


----------



## grnxlt

fred bear element-28" draw 67#


martin bengal-28" draw 65#


----------



## bowtechkid09

*bowtech allegiance*

mine is a bowtech allegiance with a bowtech original strings a trophy taker spring steel rest a cbe 3d xl sight with a viper fiber wrapped scope and an AEP set up with a stabilizer and side bar i love it heres some pics.


----------



## SmokinDiesel

2007 Hoyt Vectrix
27.5 inch draw length
63 pounds


----------



## recurvekid2465

I shoot a fred bear cheyenne recurve at 55# for hunting and an alpine compound at about 70# just for fun.


----------



## fishycatfish

Just got this one today...Evotek Evolution


----------



## OHKid3DShooter1

I currently shoot an Alpine Micro @ 51#s maxxed out. I am currently looking to buy a bow. Hopefully it will be a Alpine Avalanche. Sticking with the alpines. Oh, and im 15...:wink:


----------



## the hacker

I shoot a fred bear instinct 52lbs 25in draw 12 year old


----------



## the hacker

with a sts, qiuck tune rest, cobar sidewinder, carbon arrows shoots 230fps


----------



## BWHNTER10298

i'm shooting a Browning Rage One...

switching to a Bowtech soon tho...


----------



## Elite13

*i shoot*

i shoot a elite synergey and pulling 90 pounds:cocktail:


----------



## Lawrence Archer

I'm only shooting 20 since I couldn't afford anything much bigger, but I'm moving up to 50 hopefully in a few months.


----------



## Eclipse2012

bowtech315fps said:


> Bowtech Allegiance. 28" 75lbs.
> Easton ACC 3-60
> Spitfire BH's
> Spot Hogg
> Drop Zone...Then I shoot a Bear Byron Ferguson Sign. Patriot longbow at 55lbs. along with my bear kodiak hunter 45lb, and my wing Custom recurve at 40lbs, and a Indian Archery Senica recuve 45lb. all at 28"
> 
> i bench about 175..


Down at our range some guy brought down an Elk shooting 43 pounds and the arrow went right through. It was an AXIS FULL METAL JACKET. SO how much u can bench does not apply to the sport of archery.


----------



## OOPS!

"i shoot a elite synergey and pulling 90 pounds"
That's nuts! How fast does that thing shoot?


----------



## pobs

rudder bows english longbow #[email protected] for the most part i shoot homemade wooden arrows, selfnocks, bodkins and all, what can I say, I'm oldschool.


----------



## Bowhunter500

I shoot a Hoyt Xtec
- 29.5 in. draw length
- 70 lb draw weight

and since a lot of people are putting their bench weight down for sum reason.. ill put mine down! haha i bench 275 and im 15


----------



## 5xtargetshooter

on my rintec it is 40-50 
and on my protec it is 50-60


----------



## fredbear4990

im 18, i shoot a fred bear instinct set at 70lbs maxxed. i max out on a bench at 280 lbs and i seen in a previous post of some one that does 450 on a leg press and i would love to say i got ya there but the machine i was using maxed out at 400 and i did it 30 times so i know i can do more maybe i willfind another one to figure out my max and let ya know:wink:


----------



## youngarchery

really thats not that much on a leg press 450 if you can do 400 30 times you could do like 500 easy and 175 on the bench is nothing and pulling 90 pounds is not the smartest thing but what ever


----------



## MrSinister

I pull back 55 pounds with my pse mach 12


----------



## tylerolsen12

i Shoot a diamond victory pulling 55


----------



## NRen2k5

35# Martin X-200 (will be selling soon)
40# Martin Stick
50# Martin Hatfield (just received last week)


----------



## Ronaya

Target: 40# Martin X-200 Recurve


----------



## Mach12

I am shoting a PSE mach 12 with 55 pounds shooting motecs.


----------



## NRen2k5

Oh yeah... here they are...

Martin Stick longbow, 40#:









Martin X-200 recurve, 35#:









Martin Hatfield takedown, 50#:


----------



## Tomarri

'06 tribute 80#
07 commander 70#


----------



## PlumcreekArcher

07 hoyt 38 pro 54 pounds
05 hoyt turbotec 64 pounds


----------



## CA_Rcher12

'03 PSE Deerhunter #55. Man you people have some sweet gear!


----------



## Mach12

Yea there is some nice bows guys like that martin.


----------



## EthanPSE

i shoot a pse spyder:darkbeer:


----------



## raider_archer

me and my hoyt Matrix recurve shoot 43# on my primary and 46# on my backup/practice bow. I had a hoyt V-Tec and had it set at 52#, didn't shoot it much but I had one none the less


----------



## fredbear17

i shoot a diamond liberty 
it`s set at 61 pounds


----------



## TWM_99




----------



## devbuc

I shoot a Browning Rage set at 45# (for practice) and 29 in. When I go hunting I set the bow at 50#.


----------



## devbuc

*My other bow*

it's a Polar LTD set at 50# (The only weight available on it) and a draw length of 39" (the only length available.) This bow is a collectible that I got from my mom.


----------



## XCalibre

devbuc said:


> it's a Polar LTD set at 50# (The only weight available on it) and a draw length of 39" (the only length available.) This bow is a collectible that I got from my mom.


39"!? somehow, i don't think that's right...


----------



## NRen2k5

I'm guessing that’s supposed to read “29"”


----------



## devbuc

nope, it's 39". when i pull it it goes way back. i checked it out on a site


----------



## Lawrence Archer

devbuc said:


> nope, it's 39". when i pull it it goes way back. i checked it out on a site


I've checked around and it says 39" is the string length, not the draw.


----------



## The-Bowtech-man

I shoot a #60 Bowtech Commander. I'm very happy with it!


----------



## bow slayer

I use an alpine micro set at 45 lbs. i am 13 years old.


----------



## PlumcreekArcher

i have a hoyt 38 pro set at 52 pounds for indoor
i also have a hoyt turbotec set at 64 pounds for 3d


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

I am shooting a Browning at 43 or 44 right now but just ordered a hoyt selena at 50lbs. I can't wait to get it!!


----------



## BowhunterCliffy

*Bladerunner IsoForce*

I shoot a 2007 Bladerunner isoforce at 70 lbs. 30" draw.:wink: 
Beautiful!


----------



## PSE SPYDER

I'm shooting a PSE Spyder 50-60 and its set at about 48#
and the draw is about 25''


----------



## Gunfighter45

Martin ShadowCat.... Set at 52# I'm new to Archery....... Last year i could not pull 45#..... I'll be up to about 60# by next year.


----------



## Albertabowhunt

now soon to be a 07 bowtech guardian @ 70lbs with a 28.5 inch draw. Post pics when i pick it up @ the shop.:darkbeer:


----------



## muzzyhunter17

Post them pics when you get tha bow:wink:


----------



## smallhntr

I shoot a hoyt rintec at 40# hoping to up it to 45 soon.


----------



## NRen2k5

I am still surprised every time any of your guys talks about your 70# bows. It takes me a second to remember you're talking about compounds.


----------



## hammie

Im shooting about 40 #'s w/ 24" draw. Bow is a hoyt mystic rebel that is on the way:firefoxlove:


----------



## bigbuckhunter1

hoyt selena 50-60# 22.5 inch draw it is new and I get ot pick it up today it is great!!!!!


----------



## landmass

*sdvds*

im only pulling 30#, is that heavy enough to use in competitions?


----------



## fip09

mines not even worth putting up on here...:wink: but its the shooter not the bow... out of 12 3d shoots on our area i won 10 other 2 my sight broke and just had to deal with it...Cullen


----------



## 12point chaser

12point chaser said:


> shooting an new 07 evotek stalker set at 29 in draw and 72 pound draw weight


never mind not shooting it any more. lol. now im shooting a Elite E-Force 70 pounds 28.5 in draw. with other things added just look in sig.


----------



## BabySpider

I shoot a Martin Shadowcat with Barnsdale Tri-Stars for indoor and a Martin Jaguar with nitrous cams for hunting


----------



## Evans 21

*Mathews Outback*

I'm shooting a new Mathews Outback, 28" draw length at 57 pounds.


----------



## X-Force

*Mathews Conquest 3*

I shoot a Mathews Conquest 3, 50-60 pounds set at around 26.5-27in. draw.


----------



## Lawrence Archer

Changed my mind on some things, I'm going to order a Fred Bear Instinct in a week or two. 50-60.


----------



## rage1

60 lbs on my 2005 darton tempist


----------



## kegan

63# red oak longbow, 58# hickory longbow, and a new sinew backed short bow (I think it is around 55-60#)


----------



## black_ice_kid

I'm pulling 65# with a PSE Deer Hunter, and have a Black Ice on the way that will probaly set at about 68#, and i'm a 14 year old boy.


----------



## ByrdJr.

OOPS! I missed. said:


> My bengal is maxed out at 60#.
> Oh, I'm 16 and bench about twelve!:darkbeer:


i might get the bengal or pantera


----------



## xXStanXx

Here's all you need to know:
2007 PSE Brute NP
60#
25" draw
Top Gun F-18 sight
Drop-Tine Whisker Biscuit QS rest
Fuse Axium 6" Stabilizer HG
Vibracheck Hush Kit (minus the string chubs 'cause the string is crap and can suck my balls)
Easton CarbonAeros Excel 400s
Mongoose 6-arrow Quiver
Tru-Fire X Caliper trigger release
Yellow Jacket Field Tip target

Here's some pics of it:
\http://img411.imageshack.us/img411/637/bowwithquiverqf3.jpg


----------



## bowhunter1347

Mathews Q2XL @ 60lbs


----------



## jake in ga

mathews conquest three 60#


----------



## Bowtech14

*bowtech*

shoot a 06 bowtech allegiance set at 65 pounds and 27 in draw, meta peep, hha optimizer ol 500, QAD ultra rest drop away hunter,speed mods


----------



## Albertabowhunt

sorry for the upside down pic. here is my new baby. boy is she a shooter:darkbeer:


----------



## jake in ga

i just got a hoyt turbotec inferno with chrome pockets and cams set at 63#
axcel 4500 with a 4x millenium grande scope
a bodoodle game dropper
and a custom elite doinker with matching v_bars


----------



## Hornsgalore

I'm shooting a 06' Tribute in hardwoods HD, 76lbs @ 29" DL Smooth mods , WB Deluxe, Viper quickset, matching STS, bucknasty set on the way. Bowjax everywhere, 4" doinker, Alpine Mach 5 slide , Boblambeth sideplates in winewood/black.
most comfortable well balanced best looking and shooting bow I have ever owned. was shooting an average of 40 shots @ 3"- 50yds groop this afternoon. Only 1 thing that is not my fav...... the vally is a little shorter than I am used to.


----------



## Evans 21

*Mathews*

Mathews Outback 28" at 55#., Easton Epic 400's


----------



## hoytchick100

*Stuff with bows*

:usa2:

Hunting - 01' Hoyt Serria Tec 40-50, 25-27.5 draw length, 

Spot shooting - 03' Hoyt Serria Tec woth flames, 30-40 pounds, 52-27.5 draw length. Plus got it for $200 brand new. :wink:

:usa2:


----------



## wslaughter

2007 Diamond Liberty 52 lbs. for targets (wud be doin 65 or so but had a little run in wid a muzzy phantom........ the phantom almost won)


----------



## bowhunter12346

I am shooting 40 pounds and it is a css encore 2 a great bow at that


----------



## deerbuster

I am shootin a mathews switchback, set at about 53 or 54 lbs.


----------



## whitetail234

I shoot my vetrix XL at 62-63lbs for target/3-D and I crank it up to 71lbs for hunting. 

I also have a 70lb Jennings CK 4.0, a 60lb CSS Challenger 43'' P-1 cam and an old pearson spoiler that maxes out at just under 90lbs. That bow is a bear to shoot:tongue:


----------



## bowhunter1347

Mathews Q2XL @ 70lbs

29in DL

14 years young


----------



## ARCHERYLORD

*2003 Hoyt Pro-tec*

I shoot a hoyt pro-tec at 57# for target drills in tacks
And a browning back draft 2 80 bow for hunting at 68#


----------



## blainep

heres a pic of my bow....a stab and wrist loop have recently been added, along with redone arrows


----------



## Elite13

Elite Synergey
85 pounds
28.5 draw


----------



## Hoyttboy

im shooting a hoyt avenger at 55 LBs for comp. and 60 LBs for hunting


----------



## Eclipse2012

*awesome*

Im shooting a Hoyt Avenger at 65 pounds and im a light guy(like 125).
Im shooting it with 500 Lightspeed arrow and it is under 300 grains. They are doing like 285. 
I also shoot a Mathews Z-max at 55 pounds and the same arrows


----------



## mbuemi

Not to jump in and criticize your equipment, but i really do suggest you get a heavier tip and make those arrows weigh more. Sub 300 is way too low for a 65 pound bow. Unless you're shooting that at 25.5.


----------



## Lawrence Archer

Just ordered a Bear Instinct, left handed, 50# draw weight, with a 27" draw length.


----------



## camo25

Age 16 ad shoot a switchback at 29.5" / at about 60lbs.


----------



## Hoyttboy

i shoot a hoyt avenger on 65 pounds.


----------



## ByrdJr.

OOPS! I missed. said:


> My bengal is maxed out at 60#.
> Oh, I'm 16 and bench about twelve!:darkbeer:


mines a cheatah there pull back is smooth it my favorite:archer:


----------



## Ross_boy334

I shoot a ross cr334 at 70# and I'm sixteen. Been pulling 70# since I was like 12 years old.


----------



## Ayyub

As noted in another thread, I'm very new to archery. The instructor, just before I left the range the second time, let me shoot a buddy's 50#. It felt pretty good (I'm hardly weak) and I plan on purchasing a bow in the near future and will then find out my ideal draw weight.


----------



## Bowhunter500

Ayyub said:


> As noted in another thread, I'm very new to archery. The instructor, just before I left the range the second time, let me shoot a buddy's 50#. It felt pretty good (I'm hardly weak) and I plan on purchasing a bow in the near future and will then find out my ideal draw weight.


Hardly weak? Ur a bigger guy?? Im 16, 250 lbs. and 6'4"...... Im quite the big guy.. i shoot at 68 lbs.... its really easy thanks to the Hoyt Cams i can hold it! haha But if ur a bigger guy like me.. u could easily shoot a high draw weight! It may seem hard at first... but keep pullin it back and you will be able to pull it back with no struggle at all! 

What kinda bow you lookin into gettin??


----------



## Ayyub

Right now, I'm eyeing the Martin Bengal. When I last lent to the range, the instructor there told me the Jaguar would be good for me, but it doesn't come left-handed. I found a left-handed Bengal package for a good price, and I'm probably going to buy it.

But yeah, I'm 17, 220lbs. I'm short, though, and I've a low draw length, 25 or 26 (just a guess, I've not measured).


----------



## Bowhunter500

Ayyub said:


> Right now, I'm eyeing the Martin Bengal. When I last lent to the range, the instructor there told me the Jaguar would be good for me, but it doesn't come left-handed. I found a left-handed Bengal package for a good price, and I'm probably going to buy it.
> 
> But yeah, I'm 17, 220lbs. I'm short, though, and I've a low draw length, 25 or 26 (just a guess, I've not measured).


Thats fine man! Just buy and shoot whats comfortable to yourself! Its that easy! Have fun man!!


----------



## Irishrobin

Elite13 said:


> Elite Synergey
> 85 pounds
> 28.5 draw



what FPS is it doin ????:mg:


----------



## BadboyBowhunter

Evotek Stalker 75 lbs at 30"


----------



## MuzzyMarksman

Browning Micro Midas 3 @40# with a 23" draw, but looking at a Browning Midro Adrenaline


----------



## Evinrude

i shoot a ross cardiac at 50 lbs im am 11


----------



## Blankenship

ross 337 at 66 lbs!


----------



## Dr. Backstrap

pse brute
29" 65 pounds


----------



## armyboy

Mathews legacy about 50 55 lb.(forgot).


----------



## 2wyoming

This is my Ross CR337.
29 inch draw @ 63 pounds.


----------



## hoytshooter10

age-12


bow- hoyt rintec


draw wieght-35lbs


----------



## our_finest_hour

I shoot a Fred Bear The Truth, 29" #70. I am 15


----------

